# My first bear!



## 68MUDSTUD (Dec 28, 2009)

Definately some room for improvement. 

Went out in the yard today and cut one of my russian olive bushes down... This is what it became...


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 28, 2009)

It may be your first bear but it looks like the 3rd bear that I did







Good job!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 29, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> Good job!



I agree! If this is really your first one then you'll be a pro in no time my friend Keep on a carvin'!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I'm likin this new ms180.... Kinda hard to start compared to my husky though.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 30, 2009)

68MUDSTUD said:


> Thanks, guys! I'm likin this new ms180.... Kinda hard to start compared to my husky though.



It's that non-adjustable carb they have on it.. after the warranty is out, replace that with an adjustable off an MS210 and it will start much easier. I did that with a buddy's hard startin' 170 and it's a night and day difference.

Ian


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Dec 31, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> It's that non-adjustable carb they have on it.. after the warranty is out, replace that with an adjustable off an MS210 and it will start much easier. I did that with a buddy's hard startin' 170 and it's a night and day difference.
> 
> an



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## s13rymos (Jan 2, 2010)

68MUDSTUD said:


> Good to know. Thanks!



Are you over on ck5?


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 3, 2010)

haha, yep, who are you?


----------



## s13rymos (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought ur name looked familiar haha... im k5blazin over there..


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 3, 2010)

oh right on. Didn't think I'd meet another CK5er here... haha crazy.


----------



## s13rymos (Jan 3, 2010)

68MUDSTUD said:


> oh right on. Didn't think I'd meet another CK5er here... haha crazy.



Yea this is my second addiction besides my old chevy trucks lol... 

Nice bear btw.. what are ya workin on next?


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure yet. I gotta do something with this huge piece of cedar I scored today out in the hills.  I'll get some pics tomorrow and see what you guys think, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to turn it into a coffee table right now.


----------



## deeker (Jan 6, 2010)

The bear looks great!! We use russion olive wood for small table tops and display cases. Lots of interesting grain. 

Smells like hell.

Keep up the great work.

Kevin


----------

